# pictures of turn ins, any help PULEEZE



## bbqpitstop (Sep 26, 2007)

After looking at last year's scores, I'm sure I could improve my "presentation"....after looking at some pictures of other people's turn ins I'm absolutely sure I could improve. I took fourth overall but wasn't too far out from reserve or grand champ so I need to tweek everywhere I can.............Im sitting in chat, so anyone that has some last minute advice, I'm a wreck, I want to do well in this one ............

Anyone out there???


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 26, 2007)

Show me your boxes, i'll show you mine!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Turn-in boxes that is!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't go there


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry, was not around... but good luck. I turn 'em in with romaine under each rib, and  lil cup of warm sauce. pretty plates- Great...but if I were judging, I'd not much care. 

Give 'em yer best, and the option of more sauce. What else could matter?  hehehe


----------



## mossymo (Sep 26, 2007)

A tad off topic here, but I have never entered chat on SMF (not sure I am comfy doing so either...). I tried and it did not like my username or else the password. Am I banned or what?


----------



## gofish (Sep 27, 2007)

PM Jeff, its happened in the past to folks ........... I had something similar when I first tried, but he fix's it and it wont happen again.  I think if you were banned you wouldnt of even been able to post your statement.  No need not to be comfy. Chat is how you get to know these folks personalities.


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2007)

Works for me every time, but then again I run a Mac, and EVERYTHING works EVERY time. :{)


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe they are doing a KCBS comp.
No sauce allowed on side or pooled in the box


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2007)

Eh...whadda THEY know anyway?   ;{)

Besides I usually serve mine nekkid. Sauce is optional. If the KCBS don't allow that...well...ummm I'll eat 'em!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 27, 2007)

GoFish
Thanks for the heads up. My comfort level is focused around my typing. I can not type well, but spell check gives the appearances that I have a brain ( I hope).

If'n it waern't for spel chic, mine grammar an spell'n wood make me louk tupid !!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 1, 2007)

You shouldn't worry about all that...My typing is slow slow sloooow!....

Richtee told me I shouldn't say that I have to 'Hunt n' Peck' for fear someone might think I was a yardbird and find myself 'inspecting' the inside of a smoker somewhere...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...So I won't say that!... 

I'll just say that I have to use the 'Religious' method!...

You know...The 'Seek and Ye Shall Find' method!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I've been having the same problem about entering the chatrooms recently...I contacted Jeff and he fixed it right up!...

Thanks Jeff!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------

